# Cow takes on Crypto



## lindsayfan (Aug 11, 2021)

This is a thread _not_ for funnee ppl in the crypto community (that's here) but rather a place to collect and enjoy the priceless insights of our forums' thread-havers on the subject of cryptocurrencies.

I'm starting in the Rat King since so many troons are self-important pseudo-intellectuals. For example Jake "SecretGamerGrrl" Alley has weighed in multiple times on this intrinsically evil form of gamer gold.

Here Jake is in Jan 2021 explaining to us "hick rubes" that Bitcoin is "a straight up classic pyramid scheme."

Here Jake is in 2019 with another 5000-tweet disquisition on the Blockchain for his long-suffering followers: 




Here Jake is in July 2018 admitting that the rise of btc is probably due to his heroics: 



Here Jake is in Dec. 2017 on nazi child pornographers and their pretend computer money: 



Riding a fat red candle to the present day, we find just 5 hours ago another of the rat king,  a bald ebegging wife-beater, prematurely gravedancing at the prospect of shitcoiners having to give more taxes to the Israeli Reparation System *deeply satisfied grin*




Please feel find & share more of these!  The more infuriatingly wrongheaded the better...


----------



## AirdropShitposts (Aug 11, 2021)

haha, when I saw the title the first one I thought of was Jake, he's a one-man army of endless takes on this shit:





I've never seen anything to suggest he's even ever read the Wikipedia article on what bitcoin is, let alone theory on crypto in general. He just knows NAZIS use it so it's automatically bad. Arthur Chu seems to be Jake's "source" on a lot of how this works but I haven't looked into his spergings.


----------



## gooseberry-picker (Aug 11, 2021)

The narcissism is strong with this one



I think he's just salty he didn't get in early


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Aug 11, 2021)

Bitcoin is the not-so-secret nazi gold. TBF the dissidents often have to trade by using paper money or crypto, because all the banks have banned them.


----------

